# Wann du wieder fit bist, wenn du wieder fit bist.



## Geviert

Hallo allerseits!

Ich habe eine Frage. Bei den folgenden Sätzen:

1) (A) Sag mir einfach Bescheid, (B) wenn du wieder fit bist.

2) Sag mir einfach Bescheid, wann du wieder fit bist.

Der erste Satz ist ein deutliche Bedingungssatz: wenn B, dann A. Gut.

Der zweite ist bloß ein Temporalsatz? d.h. deutet dieser Satz mit "wann" *nicht *auf Bedingung hin? Oder anders formuliert: ist diese Wann-Frage bloß ein indirekter Fragesatz? 

Danke!


----------



## Frank78

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Bedingung in Satz 2 schon vorhanden, wenn auch "versteckt". Man muss nämlich wissen, zu welchem Zeitpunkt man wieder fit sein wird.

"Sag mir Bescheid, wenn du weißt, wann du wieder fit bist." - Natürlich sagt das kein Mensch so, da viel zu umständlich.


----------



## Geviert

Danke Frank! 

Ich habe es auch so gedacht. Mein Problem liegt darin, dass ich im Fall eines Kranken keine Bedingung mitteilen will, sondern nur Möglichkeit bei nächster Gelegenheit, also, wenn sich einfach die Gelegenheit ergibt.


----------



## berndf

Ich würde es dann vielleicht so formulieren:
_Teile bitte mir bei Gelegenheit mit, wann du wieder fit sein wirst/, ...wann du glaubst wieder fit zu sein._


----------



## Geviert

Wollt ihr so auch sagen, dass der zweite Satz (oben) komisch bzw. nicht korrekt klingt?


----------



## SwissTom

Für mich klingt das so:
1) Die Person soll sich am Zeitpunkt, zu dem sie sich wieder fit fühlt, melden
2) Die Person soll sagen, wie lange es noch dauert, bis sie wieder fit ist


----------



## berndf

Geviert said:


> Wollt ihr so auch sagen, dass der zweite Satz (oben) komisch bzw. nicht korrekt klingt?


Der Satz ich schon ok, er ist aber nicht eindeutig in Bezug darauf, wann Du die Antwort erwartest. Mit meinem Vorschlag wollte ich deine diesbezügliche Erklärung in #3 berücksichtigen.


----------



## Hutschi

SwissTom said:


> Für mich klingt das so:
> 1) Die Person soll sich am Zeitpunkt, zu dem sie sich wieder fit fühlt, melden
> 2) Die Person soll sagen, wie lange es noch dauert, bis sie wieder fit ist



Im Prinzip stimme ich zu, denke aber, es kann bei 2) auch der Zeitpunkt gemeint sein, das hängt vom Kontext ab.

Beispiel:

A: Rede nicht um den heißen Brei. Sag mir bitte einfach Bescheid, wann du wieder fit bist.
B: Ich bin in guten Händen. Ich bin voraussichtlich am Mittwoch wieder fit.


A: Rede nicht um den heißen Brei. Sag mir bitte einfach Bescheid, wann du wieder fit bist.
B: Ich bin in guten Händen. Ich bin voraussichtlich in zwei Wochen wieder fit.


----------



## Leica

Ich sage in solchen Fällen, wenn ich nicht drängeln will, immer "Sag mir doch Bescheid, wenn du absehen kannst/wenn absehbar ist, wann/ob/usw...."


----------



## Geviert

Aha! _2) Die Person soll sagen, wie lange es noch dauert, bis sie wieder fit ist _d.h. der zweiter Satz ist ein indirekter Fragesatz (wann-Satz), wie ich dachte. Das wolte ich aber nicht sagen (seid geduldig  im Spanischen ist anders). Hier fehlt aber den Kontext:

Die Person A hat wegen Krankheit einen Termin abgesagt.
Die Person B antwortet: Keine Sorgen, sagen Sie mir einfach Bescheid (implizit: über einen neuen Termin)... wenn/wann Sie wieder fit sind?? 

Ich wollte einfach mitteilen, die Person kann sich *beim *nächsten günstigen Zeitpunkt wieder bei mir melden (also ohne Wenn-Bedingung, selbst eingeschätzt wann es möglicht ist).  


Vielleicht ist besser so: Keine Sorgen, *melden *Sie sich einfach (wegen eines neuen Termins) *beim *nächsten günstigen Zeitpunkt wieder.

Auf Spanisch würde es klingen: _no se preocupe, avíseme simplemente *cuando *se recupere._

*<Off-Topic>*


----------



## berndf

Geviert said:


> Ich wollte einfach mitteilen, die Person kann sich *beim *nächsten günstigen Zeitpunkt wieder bei mir melden (also ohne Bedingung, selbst eingeschätzt wann).


In dem Fall musst Du _wenn_ verwenden. Ich würde es so ausdrücken:
_Melde dich einfach, wenn du wieder fit bist.

_Eine Frage mit_ wann_ würde bedeuten, dass du den genauen Zeitpunkt des Wieder-Fit-Werdens erfahren möchtest.


----------



## Geviert

> In dem Fall musst Du _wenn_ verwenden. Ich würde es so ausdrücken:
> _Melde dich einfach, wenn du wieder fit bist.
> 
> _Eine Frage mit_ wann_ würde bedeuten, dass du den genauen Zeitpunkt des Wieder-Fit-Werdens erfahren möchtest.




Aha, danke. Dann der Satz _Melde dich einfach, *wenn *du wieder fit bist _ist im Deutschen ein Bedingungssatz, aber auch funktionell als Temporalsatz gemeint, gut zu wissen. Ich hoffe nur, dass die Person damit keine Bedingung, sondern nur Zeitlichkeit meinerseits versteht.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

Um das noch klarer zu machen, könnte man sagen: _Melde dich einfach, sobald du wieder fit bist_.

Dann überwiegt eindeutig die zeitliche Komponente (andererseits, so geht mir gerade auf, könnte man es nun so verstehen, als müsse man sich sofort melden, sobald die Gesundung eingetreten ist...).

Ich verstehe aber auch dieses "wenn" als zeitlich. Denn wenn (sic!) es Bedingung wäre, dann müsste man es - denke ich - ersetzen können durch: "Melde dich, falls du wieder fit bist". Und das fände ich ganz seltsam, so als würde ich als die Schreibende davon ausgehen, dass der Angesprochene auch _nicht_ wieder fit werden könnte.

* * * * *
Edit: Ich finde übrigens den Satz 2) ("Sag mir einfach Bescheid, wann du wieder fit bist.") komisch, und zwar deshalb, weil es nicht möglich ist zu sagen, wann man wieder fit ist. Es liegt ja nicht in der Entscheidung des Menschen, dass und wann er wieder gesund wird. Man stellt es erst fest, wenn (nachdem) der Fall eingetreten ist.

Anders wäre dies mit einem anderen Umstand, etwa:

"Sag mir einfach Bescheid, *wann du Zeit hast*, dann finden wir schon einen Termin". 

Das ist eine realistische Anforderung an den Angesprochenen, denn in diesem Fall liegt die Entscheidung bei ihm. Und deshalb kann er heute sagen, wann er in den nächsten Wochen Zeit haben wird.

* * ** *
Edit 2: Oh. Canoo.net stimmt mir zu und deutet dieses "Wenn" als temporal:



> Gleicher Zeitpunkt, Gegenwart und Zukunft: _wenn, sobald, sowie_                                           Das Geschehen im Hauptsatz und das Geschehen im Nebensatz verlaufen zum gleichen Zeitpunkt in der Gegenwart oder der Zukunft:
> 
> Wir werden euch besuchen, wenn die Ferien zu Ende sind.
> Wenn du fertig bist, darfst du gehen. (...)


----------



## Geviert

> Um das noch klarer zu machen, könnte man sagen: _Melde dich einfach, *sobald *du wieder fit bist_.



Hier könnte man aber anders so verstehen, als müsse man sich sofort melden, so*bald* man fit ist. Also implizit in befehlerischem Ton, nach dem Motto: sobald wie möglich! Oder?



> ich finde übrigens den Satz 2) ("Sag mir einfach Bescheid, wann du wieder  fit bist.") komisch, und zwar deshalb, weil es nicht möglich ist zu  sagen, wann man wieder fit ist. Es liegt ja nicht in der Entscheidung  des Menschen, dass und wann er wieder gesund wird. Man stellt es erst  fest, wenn der Fall eingetreten ist.



ja, ich finde den Satz auch komisch, denn hier liegt eine Kontamination mit dem Spanischen _cuando _(deshalb den (geschlossenen) Thread!).


----------



## berndf

Geviert said:


> Aha, danke. Dann der Satz _Melde dich einfach, *wenn *du wieder fit bist _ist im Deutschen ein Bedingungssatz, aber auch funktionell als Temporalsatz gemeint, gut zu wissen.


_Wenn _kann sowohl temporale als auch kausale Bedingung sein. Ich glaube man kann nicht sagen dies sei ein Bedingungssatz, der auch temporal gemeint sein kann. Man könnte genauso gut sagen, es sei ein Temporalsatz, der auch als Bedingungssatz gemeint sein kann. Das ist vollkommen willkürlich. Historisch gesehen ist die temporale Bedeutung sogar die ursprüngliche und die kausale die abgeleitete.

Wenn man diese Mehrdeutigkeit vermeiden will, kann man, wie Sowka schrieb statt _wenn _auch _falls _(kausal) und _sobald _(temporal) verwenden.



Geviert said:


> Hier könnte man aber anders so verstehen, als müsse man sich sofort melden, so*bald* man fit ist. Also implizit in befehlerischem Ton, nach dem Motto: sobald wie möglich! Oder?


Schriftlich besteht die Gefahr. Gesprochen aber normalerweise nicht, weil dies nur dann als Befehl verstanden wird, wenn_ sobald _besonders betont wird.


----------



## Hutschi

Im gegebenen Kontext ist der temporale mit dem kausalen Aspekt eng verbunden und beide lassen sich nicht wirklich trennen. Das liegt daran, dass es in der Zukunft liegt und von einem Statuswechsel krank->gesund abhängt.

In der Gegenwart würde der kausale Aspekt herrschen.

Wenn er jetzt wieder gesund ist, kann er starten.
(Zeit ist klar.)

In der Zukunft ist es genauso, wenn der Zeitpunkt klar ist.
Wenn er morgen wieder gesund ist, kann er morgen starten.
(Zeit ist klar, Statuswechsel ist bereits erfolgt.)

Die Frage setzt aber voraus, dass eine Änderung des Gesundheitszustandes einsetzt.
Deshalb ist der temporale Aspekt vorhanden.
Die Änderung ist aber an die Bedingung gebunden.

Deshalb bedeutet die Aufforderung:_
Sage mir bitte Bescheid, wenn du wieder gesund bist._
beides:1. die Bedingung "gesund" muss erfüllt sein. 2. Die zeitliche Bedingung muss erfüllt sein (der Statuswechsel muss erfolgt sein.)


----------



## Geviert

> Schriftlich besteht die Gefahr.



Gut, zum Glück ist der Kranke nicht mein Chef!  Also: ich denke, die Erklärung v. Canoonet würde es wohl reichen (Danke Sowka und Berndf):Gleicher Zeitpunkt, Gegenwart und Zukunft: _wenn, sobald, sowie_  also, temporal gemeint. Gut. Danke!

Danke auch Hutschi!


----------



## iaf

Geviert said:


> Hier könnte man aber anders so verstehen, als müsse man sich sofort melden, so*bald* man fit ist. Also implizit in befehlerischem Ton, nach dem Motto: sobald wie möglich! Oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ja, ich finde den Satz auch komisch, denn hier liegt eine Kontamination mit dem Spanischen _cuando _(deshalb den (geschlossenen) Thread!).



Bemerkung am Rande bzgl. des letzten Satzes: 
Das spanische "cuando" ist garnicht so weit von dem entfernt, was dieses "wenn" zu verstehen gibt. Mir scheint es nicht mehr oder weniger "befehlerisch", wenn ich den Satz in beiden Sprachen vergleiche. Da würde ich mir nicht so viele Gedanken machen. 
(DPD: _"2. Sin antecedente, introduce oraciones subordinadas adverbiales de tiempo, con el sentido de ‘en el momento en que’..."_)
Würdest du in deinem deutschen Satz "wann" anwenden, müsstest du ensprechend mit "cu*á*ndo" übersetzen - und es würde auf Spanisch genau so komisch klingen (wegen der Unvorhersehbarkeit des Zeitpunkts, wie schon angedeutet).

Saludos!


----------



## Gernot Back

Geviert said:


> 1) (A) Sag mir einfach Bescheid, (B) wenn du wieder fit bist.
> 
> 2) Sag mir einfach Bescheid, wann du wieder fit bist.
> 
> Der erste Satz ist ein deutliche Bedingungssatz: wenn B, dann A. Gut.
> 
> Der zweite ist bloß ein Temporalsatz? d.h. deutet dieser Satz mit "wann" *nicht *auf Bedingung hin? Oder anders formuliert: ist diese Wann-Frage bloß ein indirekter Fragesatz?


Es handelt sich hier in beiden Fällen weder um Konditional- noch Temporalsätze, auch wenn sie so aussehen, sondern um Objektsätze.
Mich interessiert ja mit diesen Aufforderungen *weder der Zeitpunkt zu dem, noch die Bedingung unter der* mir jemand über *irgendetwas *Bescheid gibt. Vielmehr ist der Nebensatz der Inhalt, also das Objekt, *worüber* mir Bescheid gegeben werden soll. 

Die Variante 2 mit _wann_ ist zwar unsinnig (genauso wie die mit _sobald_), weil das positive _Fitsein_ ja von vielen Faktoren abhängt, die man nicht unbedingt unter Kontrolle hat, aber sie ist grammatisch richtig. 

An der Grammatikalität der Variante 1 hingegen bestehen für mich stärkere Zweifel, auch wenn es der gängige Sprachgebrauch ist: Eigentlich darf es sich bei einem Wenn-Satz nicht um einen Objektsatz handeln, da es sich weder um ein Fragewort noch um die Konjunktionen _dass _oder _ob _handelt. Eigentlich müsste der Satz heißen:


_Gib mir Bescheid, _(1)_*dass *du wieder fit bist, _(2)_wenn du wieder fit bist._
1) Objektsatz
2) Konditionalsatz
​Das sagt nur keiner so, weil hier das Objekt (der Inhalt) des Bescheids mit der Bedingung, unter der er gegeben werden soll, wortgleich ist und dies ein schwerer Verstoß gegen das Prinzip der Sprachökonomie wäre. 

In der verkürzten Form haben wir also den kuriosen Fall, dass ein und derselbe Nebensatz im übergeordneten Hauptsatz zwei Funktionen gleichzeitig wahrnimmt: Objekt *und *Adverbiale. 

Wenn ich das durch die Brille der Valenzgrammatik betrachte, wird die Geschichte noch sonderbarer: Beim Nebensatz (1) mit _dass_ würde es sich um eine Ergänzung/ein Komplement handeln, beim Nebensatz (2) um eine Angabe. In der verkürzten Form wäre es beides gleichzeitig.


----------



## Geviert

iaf said:


> Bemerkung am Rande bzgl. des letzten Satzes:
> Das spanische "cuando" ist garnicht so weit von dem entfernt, was dieses "wenn" zu verstehen gibt. Mir scheint es nicht mehr oder weniger "befehlerisch", wenn ich den Satz in beiden Sprachen vergleiche. Da würde ich mir nicht so viele Gedanken machen.
> (DPD: _"2. Sin antecedente, introduce oraciones subordinadas adverbiales de tiempo, con el sentido de ‘en el momento en que’..."_)
> Würdest du in deinem deutschen Satz "wann" anwenden, müsstest du ensprechend mit "cu*á*ndo" übersetzen - und es würde auf Spanisch genau so komisch klingen (wegen der Unvorhersehbarkeit des Zeitpunkts, wie schon angedeutet).
> 
> Saludos!



Tja. Die vergleichende Fragestellung mit dem adverbio relativo _cuando - _nicht mit dem adverbio interrogativo, dieser Punkt war schon lange erledigt _- _benötigt eine gesonderte Diskussion. Je nach Kontext ist der übliche *temporale *Aspekt von cuando auch eng mit *Bedingung* verbunden. Beide lassen sich nicht einfach trennen, wie im Deutschen: z.B. _cuando se tiene una pregunta especial, hay que abrir otro thread._


----------



## iaf

Gernot Back said:


> Es handelt sich hier in beiden Fällen weder um Konditional- noch Temporalsätze, auch wenn sie so aussehen, sondern um Objektsätze.
> Mich interessiert ja mit diesen Aufforderungen *weder der Zeitpunkt zu dem, noch die Bedingung unter der* mir jemand über *irgendetwas *Bescheid gibt. Vielmehr ist der Nebensatz der Inhalt, also das Objekt, *worüber* mir Bescheid gegeben werden soll.
> (...)



_Worüber_ Bescheid gegeben werden soll bleibt meiner Meinung nach offen. Deswegen würde ich bezweifeln, dass dieser Nebensatz die Funktion des Objekts übernimmt. Im gegebenen Kontext (der Chef richtet sich zum Arbeitnehmer) könnte ich mir z.B gut vorstellen, dass der Sinn eher der folgende ist:

_Gib mir Bescheid, dass du wieder kommen kannst, wenn du wieder fit bist._
_Gib mir Bescheid, dass ich im Büro wieder mit dir rechnen kann, wenn du wieder fit bist._

Den wenn-Satz verstehe ich eindeutig als temporale Angabe, auch wenn der genaue Zeitpunkt nicht klar festlegbar (oder vielmehr unvorhersehbar) ist. Insofern wird nicht in Frage gestellt, _ob_ er überhaupt wieder gesund wird, sondern geht davon aus, dass er _im Moment X_ gesund wird und _dann_ eben Bescheid gibt.


----------



## iaf

Geviert said:


> Je nach Kontext ist der übliche *temporale *Aspekt von cuando auch eng mit *Bedingung* verbunden.


Eben! 
Denn: "Cuando se vuelva a abrir el hilo respectivo, podremos ampliar el análisis." (Immer noch stark temporal gefärbt, auch wenn Zeitpunkt unbekannt )


----------



## Geviert

iaf said:


> Eben!
> Denn: "Cuando se vuelva a abrir el hilo respectivo, podremos ampliar el análisis." (Immer noch stark temporal gefärbt, auch wenn Zeitpunkt unbekannt )



Bitte sehr! prego, después de Ud.


----------



## Gernot Back

iaf said:


> _Worüber_ Bescheid gegeben werden soll bleibt meiner Meinung nach offen. Deswegen würde ich bezweifeln, dass dieser Nebensatz die Funktion des Objekts übernimmt. Im gegebenen Kontext (der Chef richtet sich zum Arbeitnehmer) könnte ich mir z.B gut vorstellen, dass der Sinn eher der folgende ist:
> 
> _Gib mir Bescheid, dass du wieder kommen kannst, wenn du wieder fit bist._
> _Gib mir Bescheid, dass ich im Büro wieder mit dir rechnen kann, wenn du wieder fit bist._



Ja, aber selbst bei den Versionen in deiner Interpretation, für die sich im Originalsatz erst recht keine Anhaltspunkte finden, steht doch das Komplement (der Objekt-Satz mit _dass_) als Präpositivergänzung in einem engeren Verhältnis zum Verb im übergeordneten Satz als die temporale oder konditionale Angabe (der Adverbialsatz mit _wenn_)!

Eine interessante Veröffentlichung zu diesem Thema habe ich übrigens bezogen auf das Englische auch gefunden:

Conditionals: a comprehensive empirical analysis

In Analogie hierzu würde es sich bei dem Satz


_Sag mir einfach Bescheid, wenn du wieder fit bist.​_
... um den zweiten von drei Subtypen von Konditionalsätzen (bzw. Temporalsätzen) handeln, die auch eine semi-nominale Funktion (als Subjekt- oder Objektsatz) im Hauptsatz ausüben: _Nonextraposed-semi-nominal-P conditionals_, also einen Konditionalsatz (oder Temporalsatz) ohne Korrelat.



iaf said:


> Den wenn-Satz verstehe ich eindeutig als temporale Angabe, auch wenn der genaue Zeitpunkt nicht klar festlegbar (oder vielmehr unvorhersehbar) ist. Insofern wird nicht in Frage gestellt, _ob_ er überhaupt wieder gesund wird, sondern geht davon aus, dass er _im Moment X_ gesund wird und _dann_ eben Bescheid gibt.



_Ob _der Betreffende, der zu gegebener Zeit über seine Genesung Auskunft geben soll, überhaupt je wieder gesund wird, steht in der Tat nicht in Frage, sondern nur _wann_. Aber auch wenn ich einen indirekten Fragesatz mit dem W-Wort _wann _bilde, handelt es sich dabei (genauso wie bei einer indirekten Entscheidungsfrage mit _ob_) um einen Subjekt- oder Objektsatz und um keinen Temporalsatz. Bei einem Objektsatz mit _wenn_ sind -bezogen auf die syntaktische Funktion im Hauptsatz- hingegen sowohl eine konditionale als auch eine temporale Interpretation als Zweitbedeutung möglich.

Zu diesem spannenden Thema habe ich übrigens auch auf Linguisten.de einen Thread eröffnet:
http://www.linguisten.de/Thread-Satzglied-mit-gleichzeitig-zwei-Funktionen


----------



## Hutschi

Die Zeitabhängigkeit wird übrigens durch die scherzhafte Antwort "Bescheid!" unterstützt, die zum Beispiel auf die Bitte gegeben wird: "Sag mir bitte bescheid, wenn das Essen kocht." 
Die "normale" Antwort wäre: "Das Essen kocht". 
(Der Satz hat immer konditionale Bedeutung und beinhaltet einen Auftrag, wie auch der originale Satz. Es ist ein Satz, der eine Interaktion erfordert und bei Erfüllung der Bedingung triggert.)

Der eigentliche Sinn ist: Gib ein Signal, wenn die Bedingung erfüllt ist.

Man hat nicht eine "Polling"-Schleife, sondern triggert einen "Interrupt".
Auf Deutsch:
Der Auftraggeber meldet sich nicht regelmäßig mit der Frage: "Bist du noch krank?" - die das gleiche Ergebnis hätte, sondern wartet auf eine Information.

Das ist bei "Wann" gar nicht der Fall.

Wann sind die Kartoffeln weich? 
In fünf Minuten. 

Jede Zahlenangabe ist, wie bereits von anderen erwähnt, hier mit einer Unsicherheit verbunden.


----------



## iaf

Gernot Back said:


> Ja, aber selbst bei den Versionen in deiner Interpretation, für die sich im Originalsatz erst recht keine Anhaltspunkte finden, steht doch das Komplement (der Objekt-Satz mit _dass_) als Präpositivergänzung in einem engeren Verhältnis zum Verb im übergeordneten Satz als die temporale oder konditionale Angabe (der Adverbialsatz mit _wenn_)!


Mag sein, aber macht das aus unserem Wenn-Satz deswegen ein Objektsatz? Ich denke nicht, denn das Objekt bleibt streng gesehen immer noch ungenannt.

(Es sei nur nebenbei erwähnt, dass als Kontext eigentlich folgendes angegeben wurde: )





			
				Geviert said:
			
		

> Die Person A hat wegen Krankheit einen Termin abgesagt.
> Die Person B antwortet: Keine Sorgen, sagen Sie mir einfach Bescheid (implizit: über einen neuen Termin)... wenn/wann Sie wieder fit sind?? )






Gernot Back said:


> Eine interessante Veröffentlichung zu diesem Thema habe ich übrigens bezogen auf das Englische auch gefunden:
> 
> Conditionals: a comprehensive empirical analysis



Gut, aber das ist dann doch zu spezifisch für mich!  Soweit ich es aber verstehe, müssten wir in dem Fall von einem Konditionalsatz ausgehen (womit ich wie gesagt nicht einverstanden wäre).

Ich finde es immer noch irreführend, eine *Bedingung *hereinzuinterpretieren, wo vielmehr eine *Voraussetzung *gestellt wird. Weshalb ich diesen Unterschied relevant finde, liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich (aus der deutsch-spanisch Ecke stammend) die Trennung zwischen *Kondition *y *Hypothese *etwas strenger betrachte (_condicional <> subjuntivo_).
Der _Subjunktiv _im spanischen Satz des Threadstellers hat mich auf den Gedanken gebracht, dass es sich nicht um eine *Bedingung*, sondern vielmehr um eine *hypothesische Voraussetzung *handelt, die sich in der Unvorhersehbarkeit eines genauen Zeitpunkts verbirgt. Diese _hypothetische Vorraussetzung _wird man aber in der deutschen Version des Satzes einfach nur Sinngemäss wiederfinden können und führt eventuell zu Unsicherheit bezüglich des temporales Aspekts (und uns Spanischsprechern fehlt im deutschen Satz der "relativierende, sanftere Ton" des Subjunktivs). 

So gesehen würde:- eine Bedingung in Frage stellen _*ob*_...​- eine Hypothese voraussetzen _*dass*_...​Ich denke, letzteres ist hier eindeutig der Fall.



Gernot Back said:


> Zu diesem spannenden Thema habe ich übrigens auch auf Linguisten.de einen Thread eröffnet:
> http://www.linguisten.de/Thread-Satzglied-mit-gleichzeitig-zwei-Funktionen


 Interessant, danke!


----------



## Hutschi

"Bedingung" und "Voraussetzung" erscheinen mir im gegebenen Kontext gleichwertig und isomorph. Sie gelten nur für den "wenn"-Satz im gegebenen Sinn (als Trigger für die Information). 
Was das ganze mit "Hypothese" zu tun hat, verstehe ich im gegebenen (pragmatichen) Zusammenhang nicht.
Bedingung: Ich bin wieder gesund. Jetzt rufe ich an.
Hypothese: Ich vermute, ich bin wieder gesund. Ich betrachte mich deshalb als gesund. Jetzt rufe ich an.
Hypothese: Ich vermute, ich bin wieder gesund. Ich gehe aber zum Arzt. Der wird mir sagen, ob ich wieder gesund bin. Wenn ja, rufe ich an.

Ob wenn oder wann verwendet wird, hängt, wie wir schon gezeigt haben, vom Kontext ab.

Für den "Wann"-Fall ist der Satz eine Abkürzung für:

Sage mir bitte Bescheid, wann du voraussichtlich wieder gesund bist, sobald du es genauer weißt.

Da es eine Annahme über die Zukunft ist, ist es natürlich unsicher.
Im Normalfall stimmt das mit der Dauer der Krankschreibung überein. Man weiß es, nachdem man beim Arzt war.
Für den Wann-Fall gibt es zum Beispiel folgenden Kontext:

A: Ich bin leider krank, ich weiß nicht genau, was es ist. Ich gehe jetzt zum Arzt.
B: Sage mir bitte Bescheid, wann Du wieder gesund bist.
Nach dem Arztbesuch:
A: Ich habe einen grippalen Infekt und bin voraussichtlich in einer Woche wieder gesund.

(Im Normalfall ist es hier synonym mit: "Wann du wieder auf Arbeit kommst". Diese Bedeutung ist verborgen, und es wird eigentlich nicht gemeint: "Wann du wieder biologisch gesehen völlig gesund bist".)

Für den "Wenn"-Fall ist diese (pragmatische) Sichtweise nicht gegeben, denn der Grund für die Information ist ein anderer.


----------



## berndf

iaf said:


> Mag sein, aber macht das aus unserem Wenn-Satz deswegen ein Objektsatz? Ich denke nicht, denn das Objekt bleibt streng gesehen immer noch ungenannt.


Ich denke doch: Was wird gesagt? "Bescheid" wird gesagt. Ich stimme mit Dir überein, dass es kein Objektsatz ist. M.E. ist es einfach eine temporale Bestimmung, d.h. ein Adverbialsatz.


iaf said:


> Ich finde es immer noch irreführend, eine *Bedingung *hereinzuinterpretieren, wo vielmehr eine *Voraussetzung *gestellt wird. Weshalb ich diesen Unterschied relevant finde, liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich (aus der deutsch-spanisch Ecke stammend) die Trennung zwischen *Kondition *y *Hypothese *etwas strenger betrachte (_condicional <> subjuntivo_).


Ich verstehe nicht, was der (grammatisch relevante) Unterschied zwischen _Bindingung_ und _Voraussetzung_ sein sollte. Auch stimme ich mit Deiner Beschreibung des romanischen Konditional nicht überein. Der Konditional beschreibt nicht eine Bedingung (Kondition), sondern beschreibt, dass eine Aussage mit einer Bedingung behaftet ist, die Bedingung selbt wird aber im Subjunktiv ausgedrückt (wobei in einigen romanischen Sprachen der Subjunktiv nicht mehr erkennbar ist, z.B. im Französischen).


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Ich denke doch: Was wird gesagt? "Bescheid" wird gesagt. Ich stimme mit Dir überein, dass es kein Objektsatz ist. M.E. ist es einfach eine temporale Bestimmung, d.h. ein Adverbialsatz.


Das sehe ich -wie gesagt- anders: Es ergibt einfach keinen Sinn, _Bescheid _zu sagen, ohne auch gleichzeitig -zumindest implizit über den vorangegangenen Kontext- zu sagen, _worüber _man _Bescheid _sagt!

Bei unserem Satz ist der vorangegangene Kontext aber gar nicht erforderlich, denn es steht ja da, worüber man Bescheid sagt; nämlich darüber_, *dass *man wieder fit ist, wenn man wieder fit ist_!
Man könnte den aus sprachökonomischen Gründen zur Vermeidung von Redundanz verkürzten Nebensatz auch statt als einen Objektsatz zum Prädikat _Bescheid-sagen _als einen Attributsatz zum Nomen  _Bescheid _auffassen.

Wenn wir den Satz nochmals verkürzen und auch das Objekt Bescheid aus ihm entfernen, bleibt aber immer noch ein grammatisch korrekter Satz übrig:
_Sag mir einfach Bescheid, wenn du wieder fit bist!_​

Was anderes als ein Objektsatz mit einer konditionalen oder temporalen *Neben*bedeutung sollte dann der Nebensatz sein? _Sagen _ist ein dreiwertiges Verb!



iaf said:


> Gut, aber das ist dann doch zu spezifisch für mich!   Soweit ich es aber verstehe, müssten wir in dem Fall von einem  Konditionalsatz ausgehen (womit ich wie gesagt nicht einverstanden  wäre).


Nein, denn die oben zitierte Arbeit Conditionals: a comprehensive empirical analysis hat das Englische zum Untersuchungsgegenstand, nicht das Deutsche: Im Englischen kann ein If-Clause nur ein Konditionalsatz oder mit der Bedeutung _whether _auch ein Objektsatz (als indirekter Fragesatz) sein, nie aber ein Temporalsatz! Im Deutschen ist _wenn hingegen _sowohl eine konditionale als auch eine temporale Subjunktion.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Das sehe ich -wie gesagt- anders: Es ergibt einfach keinen Sinn, _Bescheid _zu sagen, ohne auch gleichzeitig -zumindest implizit über den vorangegangenen Kontext- zu sagen, _worüber _man _Bescheid _sagt!
> 
> Bei unserem Satz ist der vorangegangene Kontext aber gar nicht erforderlich, denn es steht ja da, worüber man Bescheid sagt; nämlich darüber_, *dass *man wieder fit ist, wenn man wieder fit ist_!
> Man könnte den aus sprachökonomischen Gründen zur Vermeidung von Redundanz verkürzten Nebensatz auch statt als einen Objektsatz zum Prädikat _Bescheid-sagen _als einen Attributsatz zum Nomen  _Bescheid _auffassen.
> 
> Wenn wir den Satz nochmals verkürzen und auch das Objekt Bescheid aus ihm entfernen, bleibt aber immer noch ein grammatisch korrekter Satz übrig:_Sag mir einfach Bescheid, wenn du wieder fit bist!_​
> 
> Was anderes als ein Objektsatz mit einer konditionalen oder temporalen *Neben*bedeutung sollte dann der Nebensatz sein? _Sagen _ist ein zweiwertiges Verb!


Ich sehe das so wie iaf: Das Objekte des Satzes bleibt in
_Sag mir einfach, wenn du wieder fit bist!
_​unbestimmt. Natürlich gibt es eine kanonische Vervollständigung durch einen Objektsatz:
_Sag mir einfach__, dass du wieder fit bist__, wenn du wieder fit bist!_​Nur macht das den Adverbialsatz nicht selbst zum Objektsatz.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Natürlich gibt es eine kanonische Vervollständigung durch einen Objektsatz:_Sag mir einfach__, dass du wieder fit bist__, wenn du wieder fit bist!_​Nur macht das den Adverbialsatz nicht selbst zum Objektsatz.


Es mag in der Tat eine Minderheitsmeinung sein, dass es sich hier bei dem _Wenn_-Satz gleichzeitig auch um einen Objektsatz handelt; m.M.n. sogar primär um einen solchen, aber ich sehe diese Interpretation weiterhin als wohlbegründet an; und allein stehe ich damit auch nicht, wie man an der Veröffentlichung Conditionals: a comprehensive empirical analysis sieht.
Ich bin gespannt, ob sich auf Linguisten.de noch weitere Leute dazu äußern, wo ich ja ebenfalls einen Thread dazu eröffnet habe:
http://www.linguisten.de/Thread-Satzglied-mit-gleichzeitig-zwei-Funktionen?pid=4068#pid4068
Möglicherweise ist das Phänomen 'gleichzeitig zwei syntaktische Funktionen ein und desselben Satzgliedes' ja auch gar nicht auf Nebensätze beschränkt, sondern kommt in anderen Sprachen sogar bei nominalen oder pronominalen Satzgliedern vor.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Conditionals: a comprehensive empirical analysis


In dem Werk wird _if _in der Bedeutung _whether_ (=Deutsch _ob_), was tatsächlich einen Objektsatz einleitet, mit _if _als Konditionalkonjunktion (=Deutsch _wenn_) verwechselt. Obwohl dies im Englischen verständlich ist, halte ich die Identifikation der beiden Bedeutungen von _if _auch im Englischen für falsch, denn das eine Mal kann _if_ durch _whether _ersetzt werden und das andere mal nicht. Ich würde _It doesn't matter if you are poor _überhaupt nicht als Konditionalsatz bezeichnen. Die nachgelieferte Begründung (_If you are poor it doesn't matter that you are poor_) scheint mir doch recht an den Haaren herbeigezogen.

Auf jeden Fall aber halte ich diese Analyse für das Deutsche für irrelevant, weil _if=ob_ and_ if=wenn _im Deutschen deutlich getrennt sind.


----------



## Hutschi

Wir sehen das daran, wenn wir vergleichen:

_Sag mir einfach__, wenn du wieder fit bist!_ Bedingungen: fit, Zukunft, man ist wieder fit, wenn Bedingungen erfüllt sind
_Sag mir einfach__, ob du wieder fit bist! _Bedingungen: fit, Gegenwart, man ist (bereits) wieder fit, wenn Bedingungen erfüllt sind
_Sag mir einfach__, __wann du wieder fit bist! Bedingung: _Vorhersage mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit möglich. Wenn diese Vorhersage möglich ist, kann man voraussichtliche Dauer nennen, die man braucht, um fit zu werden.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Wir sehen das daran, wenn wir vergleichen:
> 
> *1. *_Sag mir einfach__, wenn du wieder fit bist!_ Bedingungen: fit, Zukunft, man ist wieder fit, wenn Bedingungen erfüllt sind
> *2. *_Sag mir einfach__, ob du wieder fit bist! _Bedingungen: fit, Gegenwart, man ist (bereits) wieder fit, wenn Bedingungen erfüllt sind
> *3. *_Sag mir einfach__, __wann du wieder fit bist! Bedingung: _Vorhersage mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit möglich. Wenn diese Vorhersage möglich ist, kann man voraussichtliche Dauer nennen, die man braucht, um fit zu werden.


Einverstanden mit 1+2. Aber 3 würde ich jetzt aber wieder als Objektsatz verstehen: Was sollst Du sagen? Zu welchem Zeitpunkt (=wann) Du wieder fit bist.


----------



## iaf

Hutschi said:


> "Bedingung" und "Voraussetzung" erscheinen mir im gegebenen Kontext gleichwertig und isomorph. Sie gelten nur für den "wenn"-Satz im gegebenen Sinn (als Trigger für die Information).
> Was das ganze mit "Hypothese" zu tun hat, verstehe ich im gegebenen (pragmatichen) Zusammenhang nicht.
> Bedingung: Ich bin wieder gesund. Jetzt rufe ich an.
> Hypothese: Ich vermute, ich bin wieder gesund. Ich betrachte mich deshalb als gesund. Jetzt rufe ich an.
> Hypothese: Ich vermute, ich bin wieder gesund. Ich gehe aber zum Arzt. Der wird mir sagen, ob ich wieder gesund bin. Wenn ja, rufe ich an.


Die Bedingung oder Hypothese geht ja vom Sprecher aus, nicht vom Empfänger.

1. Bedingung ("Trigger"): Wenn du gesund bist, dann ruf bitte an. *< > *Wenn nicht, dann bitte nicht.
2. Hypothese: Ich gehe davon aus, dass du wieder gesund wirst. *>>* Wenn es dann soweit ist, ruf bitte an.

Ich sehe schon einen Unterschied zwischen Aussage 1. und 2. Den Originalsatz verstehe ich eindeutig wie in 2. (Wenn mir mein Chef Aussage 1. an den Kopf werfen würde, fände ich das doch ziemlich seltsam... Und wenn sich mein Krankheitszustand in die Länge ziehen würde, würde ich sicher trotzdem noch mal anrufen, denn ich hätte es sicher nicht als Bedingung aufgefasst. )

Deswegen meinte ich vorher: Eine Bedingung _stellt in Frage ob_... - Eine Hypothese _setzt voraus dass_...

Ich finde es widersprüchlich zu interpretieren, weshalb wir den temporalen Aspekt im betreffenden Adverbialsatz nicht leugnen können, ohne einzugestehen, dass zukünftige Voraussagen einfach von Natur aus etwas Hypothetisches haben können, ohne deswegen gleich als Bedingung gemeint zu sein.

- Erzähl mir mehr (von deiner Reise), wenn du wieder zurück bist.
- Informieren sie mich (über ihr Angebot), wenn ihre neuen Produkte auf den Markt kommen.

Oder andersherum: Könnten denn solche Wenn-Sätze niemals rein temporal sein?


Hutschi said:


> Ob wenn oder wann verwendet wird, hängt, wie wir schon gezeigt haben, vom Kontext ab.


Die Alternative mit _wann_ lasse ich jetzt mal aus, ich glaube das wurde soweit geklärt.



			
				berndf said:
			
		

> Ich denke doch: Was wird gesagt? "Bescheid" wird gesagt. Ich stimme mit Dir überein, dass es kein Objektsatz ist. M.E. ist es einfach eine temporale Bestimmung, d.h. ein Adverbialsatz.


Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Das Objekt wäre demnach "Bescheid"? Würden wir da nicht verschiedene Verbergänzungen gleichsetzen?
*
Über was* wird Bescheid gesagt? - *Über etwas. *(erfordert Präpositionalobjekt)
> Sage mir _über den neuen Termin_ Bescheid. (Antwort z.B.: Gut, ich halte dich auf dem Laufenden.)
*
Was *wird gesagt? – *Etwas*. (erfordert direktes Objekt)
> Sage mir _den neuen Termin_. (Antwort z.B.: Morgen um acht.)


			
				berndf said:
			
		

> Auch stimme ich mit Deiner Beschreibung des romanischen Konditional nicht überein. Der Konditional beschreibt nicht eine Bedingung (Kondition), sondern beschreibt, dass eine Aussage mit einer Bedingung behaftet ist, die Bedingung selbt wird aber im Subjunktiv ausgedrückt (wobei in einigen romanischen Sprachen der Subjunktiv nicht mehr erkennbar ist, z.B. im Französischen).


Nein, das ist nicht richtig. _Conditionnel_ und _Subjonctif_ sind im Französischen (wie auch _Condicional_ und _Subjuntivo_ im Spanischen) beide durchaus erkennbar und nicht miteinander zu verwechseln! Sie funktionieren in beiden Sprachen allerdings auch nicht identisch, werden aber sehrwohl angewendet. (Beispiele hätte ich natürlich, aber ich glaube andere Sprachen gehören im DE-DE nicht rein.)
Mehr dazu hier: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2308135


			
				Gernot Back said:
			
		

> Wenn wir den Satz nochmals verkürzen und auch das Objekt Bescheid aus ihm entfernen, bleibt aber immer noch ein grammatisch korrekter Satz übrig:_Sag mir einfach Bescheid, wenn du wieder fit bist!_​


Wie weiter oben erwähnt: Für mich ist "etwas sagen" und "über etwas Bescheid sagen" technisch nicht gleichzusetzen, gerade weil es die Situation des Objekts verändern würde.


----------



## berndf

iaf said:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Das Objekt wäre demnach "Bescheid"? Würden wir da nicht verschiedene Verbergänzungen gleichsetzen?
> *
> Über was* wird Bescheid gesagt? - *Über etwas. *(erfordert Präpositionalobjekt)
> > Sage mir _über den neuen Termin_ Bescheid. (Antwort z.B.: Gut, ich halte dich auf dem Laufenden.)
> *
> Was *wird gesagt? – *Etwas*. (erfordert direktes Objekt)
> > Sage mir _den neuen Termin_. (Antwort z.B.: Morgen um acht.)


Hier verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz, wo Dein Problem ist: Direktes und Präpositionalobjekt können durchaus nebeneinander stehen.


iaf said:


> Nein, das ist nicht richtig. _Conditionnel_ und _Subjonctif_ sind im Französischen (wie auch _Condicional_ und _Subjuntivo_ im Spanischen) beide durchaus erkennbar und nicht miteinander zu verwechseln! Sie funktionieren in beiden Sprachen allerdings auch nicht identisch, werden aber sehrwohl angewendet. (Beispiele hätte ich natürlich, aber ich glaube andere Sprachen gehören im DE-DE nicht rein.)
> Mehr dazu hier: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2308135Wie weiter oben erwähnt: Für mich ist "etwas sagen" und "über etwas Bescheid sagen" technisch nicht gleichzusetzen, gerade weil es die Situation des Objekts verändern würde.


In Bedingungssätzen (und nur darüber reden wir hier) ist der _subjonctif _nicht mehr erkennbar. In Bedingungssätzen wird der_ imparfait de l'indicatif_ verwandt, wo im Lateinischen der Imperfekt Subjunktiv verwandt wurde. Im Französischen sind Imperfekt Indikativ und Imperfekt Subjunktiv morphologisch verschmolzen und daher meine Behauptung, der Subjunktiv sei hier nicht mehr erkennbar. Es gibt zwar im Französischen eine Form, die _imparfait du __subjonctif _heißt, diese ist aber aus dem lateinischen Imperfekt Plusquamperfekt entstanden.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> In dem Werk wird _if _in der Bedeutung _whether_ (=Deutsch _ob_), was tatsächlich einen Objektsatz einleitet, mit _if _als Konditionalkonjunktion (=Deutsch _wenn_) verwechselt.


Es gibt Belege, dass die Autoren dieser Verwechslung teilweise wirklich selbst erliegen, obwohl sie sich dieser Gefahr durchaus bewusst sind:


> A final note on nonextraposed-semi-nominal-P conditionals is that they should be distinguished from instances in which the _if-_clause is not a conditional clause but an interrogative subclause (so that _if_ can be replaced by _whether_).



Bei den Beispielen unter (824) sehe ich eine solche Verwechslung jedoch nur im Falle des Beispiels b. _If you need help, just let me know._ Das könnte man ja wirklich im Englischen auch mit _whether_ oder auf Deutsch mit _ob _sagen. Bei allen anderen Beispielsätzen unter (824), sehe ich diesen Fehler jedoch nicht, etwa unter dem erstgenannten:


_Do you mind if I smoke?_ <=> *_Do you mind whether I smoke?_
​
Der Stein des Anstoßes ist doch ein Objekt, egal ob man das auf Englisch mit einem Konditionalsatz, einem Nomen oder einem Pronomen formuliert!                         
Ich zitiere aus dem Schwesterforum French and English Grammar / Grammaire française et anglaise:


cropje_jnr said:


> There's a bit of a discussion on this here.
> 
> Basically you will commonly here all three of these:
> 
> _Do you mind my smoking?_
> _Do you mind me smoking?_
> _Do you mind if I smoke?_


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Bei den Beispielen unter (824) sehe ich eine solche Verwechslung jedoch nur im Falle des Beispiels b. _If you need help, just let me know._ Das könnte man ja wirklich im Englischen auch mit _whether_ oder auf Deutsch mit _ob _sagen. Bei allen anderen Beispielsätzen unter (824), sehe ich diesen Fehler jedoch nicht, etwa unter dem erstgenannten:_Do you mind if I smoke?_ <=> *_Do you mind whether I smoke?_​


Dieser Satz hat in der Tat dieselbe Struktur wie _Sag mir einfach, wenn du wieder fit bist!
_


Gernot Back said:


> Der Stein des Anstoßes ist doch ein Objekt, egal ob man das auf Englisch mit einem Konditionalsatz, einem Nomen oder einem Pronomen formuliert!


Stein des Anstoßes ist es, man hierfür eine eigene Kategorie eine Objekt-, Bedingungssatz-Zwitters einführt oder ob man derartige Konstrukte einfach als elliptische Verkürzung (_Do you mind that I smoke, if I smoke?_) versteht. Ich tendierte zu der zweiten Sichtweise, weil, wenn man die _if=ob_-Beispiele abzieht, eigentlich nicht allzu viel übrig bleibt und es mir übertrieben vorkommt, ein derart kompliziertes Konstrukt wie einen solchen Zwitter einzuführen, wenn die Struktur auch sehr viel einfacher zu erklären ist. Die Autoren des von Dir zitierten Werkes sind ja auch recht vorsichtig in ihrer Beschreibung des Phänomens: _... the P-clause has a *semi*-nominal function, i.e. it *seems *that the syntactic function of conditional clause and (finite or nonfinite) noun clause at the same time._


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Stein des Anstoßes ist es, man hierfür eine eigene Kategorie eine Objekt-, Bedingungssatz-Zwitters einführt oder ob man derartige Konstrukte einfach als elliptische Verkürzung (_Do you mind that I smoke, if I smoke?_) versteht. Ich tendierte zu der zweiten Sichtweise, weil, wenn man die _if=ob_-Beispiele abzieht, eigentlich nicht allzu viel übrig bleibt und es mir übertrieben vorkommt, ein derart kompliziertes Konstrukt wie einen solchen Zwitter einzuführen, wenn die Struktur auch sehr viel einfacher zu erklären ist.


Ist die Struktur wirklich einfacher zu erklären? Wie denn? Wie erklärst du einen Satz wie _Do you mind if I smoke?_​... , der ohne jeden vorherigen Kontext verständlich ist, obwohl doch _to mind_ ein zweiwertiges Verb mit zwei notwendigen Ergänzungen ist, wenn du nicht die konditionale Angabe zu einer Ergänzung aufwertest?

In diesem Satz wäre der Nebensatz _if I smoke_​ als Satzteil nur entbehrlich, wenn aus dem außersprachlichen Kontext (ich habe meine Zigarette, Pfeife oder Zigarre bereits sichtbar gezückt) bereits erkennbar wäre, *woran *möglicherweise Anstoß genommen wird. Ansonsten wäre die Frage_Do you mind?_​ ungrammatisch!

Wie viele unikale Morpheme gibt es eigentlich im Deutschen oder in anderen Sprachen und dennoch ist das eine eigene Kategorie! Warum soll es nicht auch Zwitterwesen aus Konditional- bzw. Temporalsatz und Objektsatz geben? Ich jedenfalls freue mich über solche sprachlichen Kuriositäten immer, wenn sie mir unterkommen!


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Ist die Struktur wirklich einfacher zu erklären? Wie denn? *Wie erklärst du einen Satz wie*_Do you mind if I smoke?_​


Steht in dem von Dir zitierten Teil meines letzten Posts:


berndf said:


> Stein des Anstoßes ist es,  man hierfür eine eigene Kategorie eine Objekt-, Bedingungssatz-Zwitters  einführt oder ob man derartige Konstrukte einfach als *elliptische  Verkürzung (Do you mind that I smoke, if I smoke?) *versteht. Ich tendierte zu der zweiten Sichtweise, weil, wenn man die _if=ob_-Beispiele  abzieht, eigentlich nicht allzu viel übrig bleibt und es mir  übertrieben vorkommt, ein derart kompliziertes Konstrukt wie einen  solchen Zwitter einzuführen, wenn die Struktur auch sehr viel einfacher  zu erklären ist.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Steht in dem von Dir zitierten Teil meines letzten Posts:
> *elliptische  Verkürzung (Do you mind that I smoke, if I smoke?)*


Das ist ja, was ich sage: * if I smoke* nimmt hier in der verkürzten Version beide Funktionen wahr; die eines Objektsatzes und gleichzeitig die eines Konditionalsatzes, wobei erste Funktion unentbehrlich ist, da _to mind_ ein bivalentes Verb ist, letztere hingegen als optionale Angabe entbehrlich ist.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Das ist ja, was ich sage: * if I smoke* nimmt hier in der verkürzten Version beide Funktionen wahr; die eines Objektsatzes und gleichzeitig die eines Konditionalsatzes, wobei erste Funktion unentbehrlich ist, da _to mind_ ein bivalentes Verb ist, letztere hingegen als optionale Angabe entbehrlich ist.


Das Objekt ist einfach weggelassen.
Q:_ Do you mind, if I smoke?_
A:_ I don't mind._


----------



## iaf

berndf said:


> Hier verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz, wo Dein Problem ist: Direktes und Präpositionalobjekt können durchaus nebeneinander stehen.


Ich kann mich da leider nur wiederholen...


iaf said:


> Würden wir da nicht verschiedene Verbergänzungen gleichsetzen?
> (...)
> Für mich ist "etwas sagen" und "über etwas Bescheid sagen" technisch  nicht gleichzusetzen, gerade weil es die Situation des Objekts verändern  würde.





berndf said:


> In Bedingungssätzen (und nur darüber reden wir hier)  ist der _subjonctif _nicht mehr erkennbar. In Bedingungssätzen wird der_ imparfait de l'indicatif_ verwandt, wo im Lateinischen der Imperfekt Subjunktiv verwandt wurde. Im Französischen sind Imperfekt Indikativ und Imperfekt Subjunktiv morphologisch verschmolzen und daher meine Behauptung, der Subjunktiv sei hier nicht mehr erkennbar. Es gibt zwar im Französischen eine Form, die _imparfait du __subjonctif _heißt, diese ist aber aus dem lateinischen Imperfekt Plusquamperfekt entstanden.


 Nein, ich nicht. Ich gehe nämlich in keinem Moment von einem konditionalen Satzgefüge aus, sondern vom hypothetischen Sinn im temporal gemeinten Adverbialsatz. Der Subjunktiv in diesem Satz von Geviert ist keineswegs an einen Bedingungssatz gebunden:


Geviert said:


> Auf Spanisch würde es klingen: _no se preocupe, avíseme simplemente *cuando *se recupere. (Subj.)_


Deswegen sagte ich ja:


iaf said:


> Der _Subjunktiv _im spanischen Satz des Threadstellers hat mich auf den Gedanken gebracht, dass es sich nicht um eine *Bedingung*, sondern vielmehr um eine *hypothesische Voraussetzung *handelt, die sich in der Unvorhersehbarkeit eines genauen Zeitpunkts verbirgt.


Die Zeitenfolge im konditionalen Satzgefüge auf Französisch enthält, wie du ja richtig erwähnst, keinen Subjonctif. Und auch wenn es einstmals in einigen der Varianten der _Proposition conditionnelle_ der Fall war, so trifft das meines Wissens nicht auf den _Realis_ zu, indem die Zeitenfolge Präsens – Futur ist. Also auch so gesehen, kann ich folgender Aussage einfach nicht zustimmen:


berndf said:


> Auch stimme ich mit Deiner Beschreibung des romanischen  Konditional nicht überein. Der Konditional beschreibt nicht eine  Bedingung (Kondition), sondern beschreibt, dass eine Aussage mit einer  Bedingung behaftet ist, die Bedingung selbt wird aber im Subjunktiv  ausgedrückt (wobei in einigen romanischen Sprachen der Subjunktiv nicht  mehr erkennbar ist, z.B. im Französischen).


Wie dem auch sei, meinerseits gehe ich ja wie gesagt *nicht *vom Subjunktiv im konditionalen Satzgefüge aus.


----------



## berndf

iaf said:


> Nein, ich nicht. Ich gehe nämlich in keinem Moment von einem konditionalen Satzgefüge aus, sondern vom hypothetischen Sinn im temporal gemeinten Adverbialsatz. Der Subjunktiv in diesem Satz von Geviert ist keineswegs an einen Bedingungssatz gebunden:
> 
> Deswegen sagte ich ja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Der _Subjunktiv _im spanischen Satz des Threadstellers hat mich auf den Gedanken gebracht, dass es sich nicht um eine *Bedingung*, sondern vielmehr um eine *hypothesische Voraussetzung *handelt, die sich in der Unvorhersehbarkeit eines genauen Zeitpunkts verbirgt.
Click to expand...

Jetzt musst Du mir nur noch verraten, was der Unterschied zwischen einer _Bedingung _und einer _Voraussetzung _ist. Für mich bedeuten diese Wörter nämlich dasselbe.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Das Objekt ist einfach weggelassen.
> Q:_ Do you mind, if I smoke?_
> A:_ I don't mind._


Da die Frage (Q) auch ohne jeden vorangegangenen sprachlichen, ja sogar auch ohne jeden außersprachlichen Kontext eindeutig verständlich ist, kann es sich meiner Meinung nach nur bei dem _if_-Satz selbst um das Objekt des Verbs _mind_ im Hauptsatz handeln, wenn _to mind _grundsätzlich ein zweiwertiges Verb ist, wovon ich ausgehe. Bei der Antwort (A) verhält es sich anders; hier ergibt sich das Objekt nur durch den vorangegangenen sprachlichen Kontext; eben aus der Frage (Q).


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Da die Frage (Q) auch ohne jeden vorangegangenen sprachlichen, ja sogar auch ohne jeden außersprachlichen Kontext eindeutig verständlich ist, kann es sich meiner Meinung nach nur bei dem _if_-Satz selbst um das Objekt des Verbs _mind_ im Hauptsatz handeln, wenn _to mind _grundsätzlich ein zweiwertiges Verb ist, wovon ich ausgehe. Bei der Antwort (A) verhält es sich anders; hier ergibt sich das Objekt nur durch den vorangegangenen sprachlichen Kontext; eben aus der Frage (Q).


Wenn Du Dir die Erläuterungen zu dem Satz _Do you mind, if I smoke?_ in dem von Dir zitierten Satz noch einmal durchliest, wirst Du finden, dass die Begründung für die Interpretation des Bedingungssatzes als Objekt darin besteht, dass kein fehlendes Objekt durch _it_ oder _that _angedeutet wird. Das dies im freistehenden Satz auch nicht geschieht, zieht dieses Argument m.E. nicht.


----------

